

The 10 Best Things about Mac OS X Snow Leopard - somagrand
http://www.andrewmachado.com/blog/the-10-best-things-about-mac-os-106-snow-leopard/

======
mmt
I'd much rather have my disk space "wasted" and retain PPC support, even* on a
laptop.

Still, I'm surprised that some kind of single-platform preening of the
"universal" binaries was never an option from Apple.

* Perhaps, rather, I mean "especially," since 1440x900 would be a sad step backwards from the 1440x960 of my 15" PB G4. My 17" MBP just doesn't work as a laptop, having too large dimensions, being too heavy, and having a lid that too easily closes when my lap approaches vertical from the horizontal, the latter making for terrible typing posture if I'm reposed on the couch.

